# Smooth coated Cockapoos



## JuneP (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi
Am trying very hard to understand all the variations in Cockapoos before finding the right puppy for us (can't wait but ned to get it right). Our ideal is 
A) healthy - we feel we've got our heads round the health tests required
B) small - we'll try for one with a toy poodle dad
C) smooth coated - this is stumping us. We'd prefer more of a spaniel appearance (though they are all gorgeous). We know nothing can be predicted with certainty but is there any advice on what crosses are likely to produce Cockapoos with a less curly coat?
Thanks from a future Cockapoo owner!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Firstly, welcome to the forum.  :wave:

There will definitely be some very happy cockapoo owners here to read that you are looking for a smooth-coated cockapoo!  :whoo:

I am certainly not an expert, but I believe there are definitely certain generations which are more likely to produce smooth-coated (there are several people on here who will be able to explain this in great detail, so I won't even attempt to try!) The one thing I would say is that if possible, wait until the litter is around 5-6 weeks old before making your definite choice; by that time you should be able to get a good idea as to what their coat is going to be like. 

I look forward to reading the replies from those who understand this properly, I find it really interesting. 

I do hope you find your dream poo.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Having had a little look around at various threads and discussions on the forum, I THINK (and don't quote me!) that an F2 litter is most likely to produce the possibility of what is sometimes referred to as a 'throwback' to either a spaniel or a poodle within the litter. This is based on the fact that each cockapoo is potentially half poodle and half spaniel, and if the 2 halves that come together are both spaniel (or both poodle) then that pup will be more like a spaniel (or a poodle.) Sorry this explanation isn't very technical or using the correct vocab, but I hope it gives you a bit of an idea...?!  (Apologies to those who know this stuff PROPERLY, I must sound like a right dingbat! ) 

Here's a useful link to some images of the various poo types you may come across:
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/11/28/cockapoo-generations-littermates/


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

the litter i got millie from had 2/3 'throwbacks', smooth coated. they are F2 pups. it seems to me that F1xF1 have a higher risk of this and as said about usually by 5th week you can tell what the coats are going to be like. Curls/waves would start showing by this age.

good luck in your search for a cockapoo puppy, you will be smitten. i am totally in love with the breed x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You all know I love smoothies! 

Here is Lola as a pup then when her coat was fully grown and after an extreme groom...









































































Now growing back...










Ps Lola's face is naturally smooth..


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Here a few of my smooth coated boys. The first 2 is what they looked like at 7 weeks and the last set is what they look like now.








[URL="http://







[/URL]








This is them now at 15 weeks


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Oops sorry! Last set didn't go through. This is them now at 15 weeks


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Shoot! So sorry! Not sure what's going on. I will try one more time


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

There they are! Sorry geez! This is them at 15 weeks


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

And a couple more recent ones so you can see their coats


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh and both my boys are F2. Both parents are F1 cockapoo's for both pups. They are not from the same litter. Ok no more posts I promise


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love the one where they are sleeping as one unit. Adorable!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

So is Lola! Smooth coated cockapoo's really are adorably special! We are lucky to have them Ruth! The more common curly/wavy coated cockapoo's are absolutely gorgeous as well!


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ruth at what age was Lola in the 5th picture down? The one where she is laying down with her head up.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Which one do you mean? The fifth one she's not looking up.. Do you mean the one when she's so fluffy? The fluffy one is 9 months.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

NicM5 said:


> And a couple more recent ones so you can see their coats


I forget which boy is which.. Sorry..

But the boy in the first pics coat looks darker too.. Really lovely colour.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful doggies.... About 4 weeks you should see the wave in the coat, also if the muzzle looks smooth as a pup then more likely to be a smoother dog, the furrier the muzzle more likely to be a heavier coated dog x


----------



## JuneP (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi
I'm really grateful for your photos - she's exactly what we're looking for!
June


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have researched and researched lol on coat texture as the texture interests me even more than the colour actually. The cockapoo mix may produce smooth coats in any generation, however I have followed way too many litter to admit to and the most smooth coat types puppies seems to be in the F2 breeding litters, which includes F2 puppies (both F1 parents) and even F2b puppies (F1b parent with F1 parent) which I am still researching in more depth but the coat type of the parents seems to me make a difference to the litter outcome, plus F1b puppies bred from F1 cockapoo parent and a cocker spaniel parent may favour the cocker coat. Still researching and always learning, but adore the differences in this waggy tail breed


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

The one on top is Scooby his color is a pretty deep buff/apricot color. He has the straighter coat of the two....his coat is very short and so far no sign of any wave or curl or even thickness. So, I was wondering at what age Lola started getting her thicker/wavy coat. Beast (the white parti) on the other hand is already starting to thicken up and get longer with some slight wave. I'm thinking Scooby might stay straight & short.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You do both have gorgeous smoothies, 
Ruth I just adore Lola's puppy eyes on pic one!


----------



## Mylesmom (Jun 26, 2013)

*Myles is smooth coat*

At first I thought "oh no he's not going to be curly" now I'm totally in love my Myles' and his smooth coat, his mom is a cocker and dad is a mini, the first pic is him at 7 weeks and the next is him at 7 months, graduation, one with his brother Chives, the wheaten


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Miles and Chives are gorgeous!

Love the smoothies.. They are the real special ones!


----------

